
Show HN: Fitmeal – Food Tracker via SMS - gduverger
https://fitmeal.com/
======
gduverger
Today I am launching Fitmeal v2!

4 years after I started working on v1 and it's still the simplest, most
obvious way to track your eating habits—just text what you eat.

I'd love to hear your thoughts.

